# Which water neck to use: 16v carbs



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

Which water neck does everyone use? I have the peirce manifold and my stock 1.8L 16v neck does not fit obviously. 

Lets see/here what you got


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Use a TWM one.


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

TWM eh, google didnt even know what that is. Explain lol

I was wondering about an ABF one as it is on a down and to the left angle.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Well i googled TWM and it is the 3rd or 4th response on the page.

Google twm vw and it is the 1st.

Also here is some refrence
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-project-16v-itbs-turbo-intake-manifold/page2


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

the factory ABF outlet works great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Modified TWM outlet!


----------



## Mk1 Fish (May 5, 2009)

hit up Pierce Manifolds, for the water outlet. bought mine for somethin like 60 plus shipping:thumbup:


----------

